# Photobucket fix (chrome users)



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Copied from another site - not my own work!

Just came across this in a thread on Edition 38, has worked for me but only works for Google Chrome users. It fixes all the threads with broken images so you can see them again 

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

For those that use Google chrome browser and use several forums, all of which will be plagued by this but few will have this fix in place, I have a extra little helper.

This works by adding ~original to the end of each photobucket url.
God knows how long until PB cotton on and stop it working but a good temporary fix atm.

Download this Google chrome extension

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... nfo-dialog

Install and make sure it is enabled.

In it's options in the JavaScript box enter:

$(document).ready(function () {
$('img').each(function () {
var img = $(this);
var imgsrc = img.attr('src');
if (imgsrc.indexOf("photobucket.com") !== -1) {
img.attr("src", imgsrc + "~original");
}
});
});

And hay presto at least for now any site you visit with broken photobucket pics will be restored biggrin.png


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

erm.... did I miss a link or a name in the 'download this extension' comment..?

F


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

forker said:


> erm.... did I miss a link or a name in the 'download this extension' comment..?
> 
> F


Yes you did - because when I copied and pasted it didn't link!

Fixed now though hopefully.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Thanks mate!

This makes my day [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

ta!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for that. Re-hosting is still the best option but that fix allows image access


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers for that mate really helpful [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting that ProjectMick

We're not sure how long some of these will work until PB catches on, but its a good temp fix.

As always, the best way to ensure your images posted here stay here, please use the on site uploading.

- JB


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Jay-225 said:


> Cheers for that mate really helpful [smiley=dude.gif]


Fixed your signature for you with the ~original code that Mick mentioned. Not sure how long it will stay working so download the image and re-upload it.

- JB


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

No worries guys

I assume PB will catch on but if it helps a few people out for a short while then it's all good.

Hopefully it also gives people a bit of time to get images moved somewhere else in the meantime.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

This fix does of course work for chrome users. But if you edit the links on your posts and just add ~original to the end of each photobucket link the images will be available to everybody except those using chrome with the mod above.
Just took me about 10 minutes to mod all the links on the build thread I started for my car. Only a page and a half and in the longer term I will upload the images to the site. Busy doing that for my A4 on ASN but that is 16 pages and lots of image with a 2 meg image limit and having to resize all the images it's a ball ache.
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1527753


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey desertstorm,

I was able to see your images without any issue. I have the chrome PB hotlink extension but I disabled it to see if I could still view your images in the thread you provide the link to. So thank you for confirming that ~original still works.

All these temporary fixes we come across is great and useful to share but we cannot guarantee how long it'll be until PB realizes and pulls the fix. We are currently waiting on our techs who are looking for a more solid solution to alleviate these issues. As JB mentioned, this point onward please attach your images directly on the site so you don't risk any issues if they were still being hosted by a 3rd party.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Cheers,
Natlaie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for letting everyone know what's going on behind the scenes to fix this Natlaie


----------



## sharpnigel (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for this. Have installed the extension and added the text to the options. It has made a difference - I now get a small IMAGE box instead of the 100% dial but still no actual image. Any further ideas?

NIgel


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

sharpnigel said:


> Thanks for this. Have installed the extension and added the text to the options. It has made a difference - I now get a small IMAGE box instead of the 100% dial but still no actual image. Any further ideas?
> 
> NIgel


As we noted, these are temporary fixes and PB has been on the warpath shutting them down, so they may work one day, but not the next.

Can you grab a screenshot of what you are seeing and we'll look into it on our end?

- JB


----------

